# estate sale finds, more mystery tools



## FanMan (Aug 26, 2013)

So I accompanied my wife to an estate sale over the weekend... after wading through boring stuff in the house I asked if there were any tools or such and I was pointed at the garage.  Bottom line is for $20 I went home with an older Waterloo toolbox with an assortment of stuff in it... mostly junk, of course, but a nice small file set, a bunch of brand new taper pin reamers, some assorted Snap-On open end wrenches (not a complete set, sadly), a ball peen hammer, a Jorgensen slide clamp, a decent hacksaw, a 1935 vintage leather round belt splicing pliers, some other odd stuff, and these, which I invite comments on:

First is this [I guess] flycutter?  No arbor, just a straight hole of approx .525" diameter.  The holes in the outer surface are for set screws holding the inserts in.  Or perhaps it's some kind of profile cutter?  Can't figure out what it would mount to, though.




Then there's this little gadget.  Reminds me of some model propeller balancers I've seen, but the knurled parts (approx 1" dia) wouldn't roll so it can't be a balancer.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 26, 2013)

Top picture is a molding cutter for wood moldings. Fits a wood shaper.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 26, 2013)

the first item is a shaper head for woodworking--the second item I'm still thinking on even though I'm sure I have one--Dave


----------



## wayne w (Aug 26, 2013)

the item in the second picture is one of a set of two "flange pins".  they are used to level flanges before welding.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Aug 26, 2013)

wayne w said:


> the item in the second picture is one of a set of two "flange pins".  they are used to level flanges before welding.



Kind of like a small screw jack?


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 27, 2013)

Used in pairs, you screw them through the bolt holes in a flange and place a level on top (or beside, if you are going for vertical alignment) and tack up your weld. Lots of pipeline welders have boxes of them and use several pair at a time.


----------

